# Optimal Temperatures



## mshashank31 (Feb 19, 2012)

Guys i have the following configuration :

Core 2 duo E7200 2.53 ghz
2 GB transcend ddr2 ram
250 gb hdd
Corsair gs 600ATX power supply
MSI gtx 560 ti 2 gb graphics card
Intel dg31 pr MOBO

I have a generic cabinet with no cooler and just purchased gtx 560 ti and corsair gs 600 yesterday and assembled it in my pc.These are the temperatures recordrd by speedfan and hwmonitor when computer is IDLE.The same is even displayed in BIOS,

Note : I have not overclocked my cpu

System - 67 deg C
CPU - 42 deg C
AUXTIn - 119 deg C
Graphics card - 39 deg C

I live in India and room temperature is around 28 deg C
Are these optimal temperatures or my system is just heating up a lot.Should I buy a new cabinet and cooler ???


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 19, 2012)

The temps are fine. System is probably high due to new GPU and a old generic cabby. Heat ups.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2012)

@ *OP* - post the load cpu temp and idle and load gpu temp - for load temps play some resource hungry games like BF3, MFMC2, Crysis 2, Metro 2033 for at-least an hour and post the results here


----------



## hitesh (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes the temp are quite fine.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like op's issue is solved


----------

